# Just some pics of my T's.



## Listershat (Sep 1, 2013)

My B. Smithi, (Rusty) and my N. Colloratovilosum.




The L. Parahybana playing with it's ping pong ball.





The A. New River, (crazy spider, not aggressive just nuts).




The A. Geniculata and The G. Pulchripes both after their molts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Listershat (Sep 1, 2013)

*Couple more.*



My A. Seemanni, (Normal colour form) always been my favourite species.




The G. Pulchra the day it arrived. About the last time I saw it too, it buried down like a sling and doesn't come out anymore. :?




The G. Porteri crunching a cricket.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Sep 1, 2013)

Great spiders!  I love the shots of the L. parahybana playing with the ping pong ball.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Listershat (Sep 1, 2013)

Ta. It was someone else's idea to put the balls in to see if they played, or if they'd treat them as an egg sack. The Lp's the only one that would have anything to do with it. Quite obsessed at times but it's too young to be a broody female as you can see the size compared with the ball. Weird, well they all are really.


----------



## MarkmD (Sep 1, 2013)

Nice T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Listershat (Sep 3, 2013)

The bigger B. Vagans having a drink last night. Have to rehouse the Vagans sling in a while, I just know it's going to give me the runaround, (quick little bugger :wink.


----------



## Listershat (Sep 3, 2013)

Vagans sling in it's new home, no trouble at all. Substrate was a bit dry, misted now.


----------



## Listershat (Sep 12, 2013)

The Baby Curly Hair freshly molted this morning. The Seemanni sling that I got at the same time seems to be ready too which seems strange, completely different species. Must be a coincidence.


----------



## PlaidJaguar (Sep 15, 2013)

Listershat said:


> View attachment 120582
> 
> The Baby Curly Hair freshly molted this morning. The Seemanni sling that I got at the same time seems to be ready too which seems strange, completely different species. Must be a coincidence.


Cute!!  I love how translucent and delicate they look right after molting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Listershat (Sep 20, 2013)

September rehousing, time consuming, but no problems at all. Substrate seems damper than they're used to as some are climbing, but they'll get used to it pretty quick.


----------



## Listershat (Sep 22, 2013)

Oi You bastard! Did I say I wanted to move? Well? (She still doesn't seem happy, ha). :fury:


----------



## Listershat (Sep 29, 2013)

My Giant White Knee really not happy about me messing with her enclosure. Stroppy little mare.


----------



## Listershat (Sep 30, 2013)

Rehoused the New River today, poor little thing was terrified. Seems to have settled in quickly though, there's some webbing in there already.


----------



## Listershat (Oct 1, 2013)

LP's all finished and very knackered. She had the hammock laid out by half six yesterday morning but didn't flip for 24 hours. Really leggy now, will need a good feed next week. :biggrin:


----------



## Listershat (Oct 7, 2013)

Gave my Seemanni a thorough clean out today, she seems impressed. Substrates a bit deeper and I got rid of that horrible large cut vermiculite. Bit more comfortable for what I'm sure is an upcoming molt.


----------



## Listershat (Oct 13, 2013)

The backsides of my two spiders that are the most difficult to get a pic of. The G. Pulchra and the cute orange spinnarets of the baby A. Seemanni Blue Form.:sarcasm:


----------



## Listershat (Oct 15, 2013)

Feeding night, on top Rusty and Ritzy, underneath the A. Geniculata and The first A. Seemanni.


----------



## Listershat (Oct 15, 2013)

Inconceivable! Actually got a pic of my cute little G. Pulchra. Well chuffed.


----------



## Listershat (Oct 22, 2013)

I've had 3 normal colour form Chlli's before but I got my first Red Form today. 3 - 4 inches and cute as hell. :biggrin:


----------



## Listershat (Nov 5, 2013)

The N. Colloratovillosus, (B&W Birdeater) has flipped. Didn't even see it lay a hammock. There's a few that should've shed for ages now, but I wasn't expecting this one.


----------



## Listershat (Nov 8, 2013)

Looking cool after the shed. Still stretching out, turning slowly around three days later. The LP took ages to recover too.


----------



## Listershat (Nov 8, 2013)

This one I have been expecting to molt, it's been blown up like a balloon for ages. The G. Pulcheripes, (well you can see that from the old skin). Not the most comfortable place it could've chosen.


----------



## Femangel (Nov 8, 2013)

Nice T's

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Listershat (Nov 9, 2013)

It fell off the bark , (only half an inch drop onto soft peat mix) when it stretched. Muppet. It's fine.


----------



## Listershat (Nov 12, 2013)

Rare pic of the baby Blue Form A. Seemanni. Really slow grower, the normal colour form grew a lot quicker than this one. Eats ok though.


----------



## Listershat (Nov 12, 2013)

The G. Pulchra's shedding, (it can't avoid being photographed now). It'll be stunning.


----------



## Listershat (Nov 18, 2013)

Juvie B. Smithi, (Rusty) chilling. (Photo is through the tank so crap pic, sorry). Not sure but it's abdomen looks a little dark to me lately, hopefully it'll shed soon.


----------



## Listershat (Dec 6, 2013)

Just gave the lodger Porteri's (Ritzy) tank a thorough cleanout. She was well happy to get out of that catch cup, no postures or hairs - just seemed to look really sad. :wink:


----------

